# Fountain vs. Rollerball



## watchtarheel

Hello Penuseek,

I'm new to this section of the site, but have found myself becomming more and more interested in purchasing a nice pen (or ten if they're anything like watches are for me). 

I'm wondering how people view rollerballs vs. fountain pens. It seems to me that a rollerball would be more useful in everyday situations, but am I way off base?

Also, other than asthetics, what should I consider when choosing a pen? Is there a reason to avoid/go to grey market sources? Are there even pen ad's/grey markets?

Thanks for the insights!


----------



## Shangas

They have their pluses & minuses... 

Rollerball: 

Low maintenance. 
Liquid ink. 
Smooth writer. 
Cheaper. 
Robust. 

But also: 

Limited range. 
Relatively few design variations. 
Disposable. 

Fountain pens: 

Long-lasting (one fountain pen can last you your whole lifetime). 
Wider variety of inks. 
Wider variety of styles. 
Wider variety of nibs (and therefore, writing characteristics). 
Refillable. 
More stylish. 
Smoother writers. 

On the other hand: 

Higher maintenance. 
Relatively more expensive. 
More delicate.


----------



## raisedbyrats

I prefer rollerball for the convenience, but fountain pens look awesome. :-!


----------



## Shangas

> but fountain pens look awesome


Which is why I've been using them for the past 2/3 of my life. w00t!


----------



## D N Ravenna

For me, it depends on how much I need to write. There have been some years where the ink would have dried up in the FP barrel before I used it all up. Currently, I write a lot so I am big into FPs.

My major issue with RBs is that it is hard to find ones that write smoothly (always some imperfection of the ball or ink). Yet, when I do, the replacement cartridges don't exist (well, at least to me).

Fortunately, my current job requires much writing, so I am back to the FPs.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Shangas

I agree with you, Dan. A fountain pen is the best instrument to be used for intensive writing. Its smoothness just makes it more comfortable than other pens.


----------



## kiwidj

raisedbyrats said:


> I prefer rollerball for the convenience, but fountain pens look awesome. :-!


Agreed. b-)


----------



## Cursor

I was new to fountain pens myself until about a month ago. I started with a Lamy Vista (fine) and decided I'd give it a try. The pen was 30 bucks + 5 bucks for a converter (to use bulk ink instead of cartridges) + 13 bucks for some primo ink. I found some striking differences from the writing that I'm accustomed to. Perhaps that's the best way for you to get to know if it's for you or not. I've moved up to a Namiki Vanishing Point (medium), and am getting the hang of that at the moment.

I still carry a (good) ball point for writing on the go (they don't run on clothes like fountain or roller pens). I tend to write with a fountain pen at work or in my home office when I'm being more deliberate. 

You may want to start off with cheaper pens so you can find what kind of nib you like to write with. It's much cheaper to replace nibs on many low-end pens than on high-end ones, so it's easier to experiment. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Caraptor

Depends on the application. Nothing beats a fountain pen in my book for long periods of writing (except maybe a really good pencil). But I would never use a fountain pen at the office where I tend to writer harder and faster.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Caraptor said:


> Depends on the application. Nothing beats a fountain pen in my book for long periods of writing (except maybe a really good pencil). But I would never use a fountain pen at the office where I tend to writer harder and faster.


It is what you get used to. After not using mine for several years, I cleaned a few of them up and got some vintage models (Sheaffer snorkel, Parker 51, etc.). I now use them all the time, always having one as a back-up in case the other runs out of ink.

I'll use them when the rain is misty (ink dependent), or when the environment is dusty such as a steel mill, or in the office. I won't say I am ham-handed, but I do not baby the pens either. I have not ruined one or caused one to write poorly due to my heavy use.

I keep the roller ball in the car for logging car mileage. It doesn't car if it gets up to 110oF or below freezing.

Sure, I get ink on my fingers at times. No big deal. The messiest I got was when a co-worker took it upon himself to see what was inside my Vanishing Point. Good thing he held several ranks over me. I had Noodler's Antietam all over my fingers!

RBs, BPs, or FPs. They are all good choices if you like them. I'll keep enjoying my FPs.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Kayakman

Personally I use a rollerball, Pelikan,or Parker duofold,when doing a lot of writing as I do daily the fountain pen just does not cut the mustard for me that is....


----------



## Doug Nickerson

You may have to get both and try if for yourself. It will be more of a matter of how you end up feeling about which will be different from someone else. I go from rollerball to fountain and back again. With me its what I'm in the mood for..

Doug N.
Plano, TX


----------



## joshstill

There is no guarantee any fountain pen won't leak in a flight, but I have found that keeping it point up and only about half way filled makes a huge difference if possible.I usually keep them in a ziplock bag just in case if there both in the suitcase and carryon.


----------



## D N Ravenna

joshstill said:


> There is no guarantee any fountain pen won't leak in a flight, but I have found that keeping it point up and only about half way filled makes a huge difference if possible.I usually keep them in a ziplock bag just in case if there both in the suitcase and carryon.


I have also heard that full up is good too. Something about there being little air to expand and push the ink out.

FWIW, when I did travel with them, if there was any leakage, it was easily cleaned up with a small corner of tissue -- none ever made it outside the cap. They were all posted in my pocket, which is generally points up.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Shangas

I've carried fountain pens with me on almost every airplane flight that I've been on, and all in varying levels of full or empty. 

The one basic rule is: 

When not in use - nib up. And nib up also, in takeoff and landing. Keeping the pen nib-up keeps the ink away from the nib, and this prevents leaking. Other than that --- it's perfectly safe to use a fountain pen on an airplane.


----------



## Johnny Vulcan

Fountain pen for me..always! My parker pen has been with me for over 30 years and still going strong, however a rollerball is more convenient though.


----------



## Thorto

I wrote FP in school for years, then started using RBs and kept using them while I was at university. 

I have my finals in two months, which means I wrote 70 mock examinations (5 hours/20 pages+) over the last 14 months. I have to use a FP for my finals anyway, so I started to use one in my mocks - best thing I've ever did! 

My handwriting became MUCH better (it was barely readable with a RB), my hand doesn't get tired/tense even after writing dozens of pages, and writing with a nice FP is pure joy. :-!

The appropriate size and shape is crucial though, I owned almost the entire Lamy range (local patriotism, I live near the headquarters ;-)) at one point in time until I settled for a simple cp1 and a Safari as a backup. I just couldn't write for a longer period with the thicker models.


----------



## kaissa

watchtarheel said:


> I'm wondering how people view rollerballs vs. fountain pens. It seems to me that a rollerball would be more useful in everyday situations, but am I way off base?
> 
> Also, other than asthetics, what should I consider when choosing a pen? Is there a reason to avoid/go to grey market sources? Are there even pen ad's/grey markets


 It really depends on "your" everyday situations. I use fountain pens almost exclusively; I like the gliding feel, the color variety and the nib thickness.

Two things that I do not like about them are the ink durability and the inability to write on plastic envelopes. Most of the fountain pen inks will simply just wash away when they meet with water. There are some fountain pen inks that will resist any type of attack on them; water, chemical, laser; but then the color variety diminishes. If I need to sign an important document, I use a document certified rollerball or ballpoint. Fountain pens simply do not write at all on plastic type coated papers.

I buy only from well known manufacturers; Pelikan, Cross, Sheaffer, Parker, Waterman, Montblanc. Of these Montblanc is like Rolex; general public values it a lot and some collectors love to hate them. Parker and Waterman are sister companies but have a not so great after-sales service; make sure that the seller will be with you if something happens. Pelikan is considered to be classic and understated. Cross has a nice price/performance ratio. You can find more information on http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/ .

Yes, we do have ADs. The most copied models are Montblanc (almost all models), Parker Sonnets (unfortunately really good copies), and St.Dupont Orpheos. I have always bought from ADs, and never had a problem.

Regards,


----------



## Barnaby

I have a cheap ballpoint in my bag but use a fountain pen all the time at my desk - a lovely Pilot with a 14k medium nib and a piston filler. I use Quink ink a lot of the time purely because it is widely available. 

The ink occasionally smudges, takes time to dry and sometimes gets on my fingertips. It also bleeds through thin paper...but it is so much nicer to write with a fountain pen that I don't care. 

I was a professional calligrapher for a number of years, so am used to all types of nibs. I even used to cut my own from feathers and reeds at times to get certain effects (the trick is a sharp knife and a LOT of practice). The nibs I liked the most were the Osmiroid dippers, which I used with my own ink mixture. All in the past now, alas. 

One brand of pen I really don't like is Mont Blanc. They just feel 'wrong' to me - too much disconnection between the hand and the page, I think, like loose steering in a car. I'd always go with Pilot, Sailor, Omas...pens like that are well made and excellent value for money. Still, that's a very personal choice.


----------



## katmando

I carry---every day---a fountain pen (Pelikan M800 or Parker 51) and a rollerball. Why not get both? 
_*Different strokes for different folks....*_


----------



## rvbert8

Thorto,

2 Questions

(1) For what major/degree do you "have to use a FP?"

(2) do you ever find that it takes too long for the FP ink to dry, and that you "wipe it" as your are writing so many pages,and I'd assume so quickly? Additionally does the ink tend to run through to the next page (most exam books I've used, at least the 10 page ones run often, as they are inferior paper)?


----------



## kaissa

rvbert8 said:


> (2) do you ever find that it takes too long for the FP ink to dry, and that you "wipe it" as your are writing so many pages,and I'd assume so quickly? Additionally does the ink tend to run through to the next page (most exam books I've used, at least the 10 page ones run often, as they are inferior paper)?


I am not Thorto but ...

Nib and ink combination. If you use a F or a EF nib with a dry ink, you will see that the ink dries pretty fast. It really is a preference. I write slowly and use B nib and like wet ink.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## hendrixstrat

I am still in high school and therefore #1 don't want to take an expensive pen to school and #2 don't have much money. However I do love writing with fountain pens. I recently bought 2 fountain pens from xFountainPens (a website just google it), one for $15 dollars and one for $20.










This is the $20 one....










This is the $15 one....

Both come with ink converters and write super super smooth! My dad owns a Pelikan M800 and a Parker Duofold and you wouldn't want to live on the difference of how smooth the cheap pens write comparatively. Now I am not saying don't go buy a Pelikan, or Montblanc, or Parker etc., however if you are new to fountain pens buy one of these first...

I also personally own two expensive Waterman rollerball pens given to me by my dad, and I use my cheap fountain pens more often.


----------



## Shangas

Hi Hendrixstrat, 

You look like you have a pair of cheap, but durable and worthy fountain pens there, that should give you many decades of good service. I think you've made a very good choice. In school, a fountain pen is the best pen you can have, purely because it's more comfortable to use and they're cost-effective, both of which are important factors for students to consider. 

I used a fountain pen throughout school and university and I can confidently say, they're the best pens to use for intense, daily writing.


----------



## Thorto

rvbert8 said:


> Thorto,
> 
> 2 Questions
> 
> (1) For what major/degree do you "have to use a FP?"
> 
> (2) do you ever find that it takes too long for the FP ink to dry, and that you "wipe it" as your are writing so many pages,and I'd assume so quickly? Additionally does the ink tend to run through to the next page (most exam books I've used, at least the 10 page ones run often, as they are inferior paper)?


(1) Law; even if I could use a RB, I would not. It just looks better, and is easier to read. Corrector is happy, and happy corrector = more points.

(2) We don't write on books, we write page by page, and I never had a problem with wiped ink. I use a "M", it only takes moments to dry. I just use a piece of paper under my hand to be safe if I need to add something, it is not a problem really.


----------



## Nile Hadwards

I always prefer fountain pen because it’s so smooth to write and writing speed also well. To write lengthy letters become more comfortable to me with help of fountain pen.


----------



## Shangas

Rollerball pens are kind of like the middle-ground between BP and FP. 

They're smooth and kinda effortless, like a fountain pen. 

They use a rolling-ball delivery system like a ballpoint. 

They don't leak. 

They use water or gel-based ink. This means they flow more freely than ballpoints, but not quite as freely as fountain pens. 

I would say go for a rollerball if you're not going for a fountain pen.


----------



## dannzeman

katmando said:


> I carry---every day---a fountain pen (Pelikan M800 or Parker 51) and a rollerball. Why not get both?
> _*Different strokes for different folks....*_


I like to carry one pen that's not a fountain pen so when someone does ask to use a pen I don't have to hand them one of my favorite FPs.

Personally, I always use a fountain pen. Using the right ink drying time is just as quick as a gel roller. Plus, you get more colors to choose from. :-!


----------



## Code4

nellyti said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well, I tried fountain pens and loved them, but impractical for me. I loved the inks and stuff, but I dont write much and when I do, it is sometimes to fill in forms at court and sometimes they have carbonless copies. Anyway, I have the desire to add another pen. Loved the Visconti Van Gogh fountain pen and thinking of that or an Opera Club, but I dont know whether to go for a ballpoint or a roller ball. Did not know if someone can educate me on pros and cons, on say ink life of a roller ball, smoothness of writing, etc.
> 
> thanks!!


I just picked up a Visconti RB the other day and can't put it down. So far, it's my favorite overall pen (legal work here too). I still like the Med. and Fine Mont Blanc RB's, but the Visconti just "feels" better to me.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Shangas said:


> Rollerball pens are kind of like the middle-ground between BP and FP.
> 
> They're smooth and kinda effortless, like a fountain pen.
> 
> They use a rolling-ball delivery system like a ballpoint.
> 
> They don't leak.
> 
> They use water or gel-based ink. This means they flow more freely than ballpoints, but not quite as freely as fountain pens.
> 
> I would say go for a rollerball if you're not going for a fountain pen.


The hard part in using RB's is finding those with a quality ball. It is not hard to find a good ink, but many times, the ball will have a flat spot which then ruins the experience and also makes the ink delivery messy. I have, more or less, given up on RBs personally.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Ascalon

Working in a writing profession, I've received as gifts and promotions many different types and casts of ball points over the years, but none give me the pleasure that a good cartridge pen or roller bar do. 
My favourite are vintage cartridge/fountain pens, but I have a good roller ball that is almost there for smoothness and style.


----------



## Herb53

I'd love to use a fountain pen so I could choose my color of ink, but when I was taught penmanship, I adopted an odd way of holding my pen. When using a fountain pen I always stain my fingers. So, I must make do with a mix of roller and ball pens.


----------



## watchgear

If you want to get into the fountain pen world, you can easily get in with using a low cost model pen. They are out there - Lamy Safari, Pilot, and TWSBI Eco are some choices. Fountain pens are great because you have many choices of ink colors, shimmer and sheen inks. When you find the right nib/pen/ink combo, you’re in heaven.

Downside is the upkeep. You have to clean your pens every so often. Most inks aren’t water resistant. Depending on the ink you choose, most tend to bleed through and feather on regular paper. There’s lots of trial and error finding out what works for you, but that’s part of the fun of it. 

Fountain pens are wonderful to write with. I’ve gotten back into practicing my penmanship after years not writing much.


----------



## jcalka

I think that recently acquiring a roller has gotten me back into my fountains. I like the everyday, maintenance-free, idea of the roller. Currently trying out different ink brands.


----------



## FarmKid

I try to use my fountain pen as much as I can. But I also have a dependable ballpoint (usually gel ink) with me. Parker Jotters are tough to beat. I sometimes grab a Parker Vector Rollerball, but have has some bad luck with a bad batch of refills.


----------



## ArchiMark

Fountain pens are the most enjoyable pens for me, although use roller balls too occasionally. 

Have had roller balls leak occasionally....


----------



## falika

Rollerballs = quartz
fountain pen = automatic


----------



## ArchiMark

falika said:


> Rollerballs = quartz
> fountain pen = automatic


Ouch!


----------



## falika

ArchiMark said:


> Ouch!


Ha! 
ArchiMark, I recognize you from FPN, I believe. You were always sporting beautiful pens.


----------



## ArchiMark

Hi there, falika, yes, that's me from FPN..... 

Thank you for the kind words about my pens....I try to only buy pens that are well designed as well as functional.


----------



## skriefal

falika said:


> Rollerballs = quartz
> fountain pen = automatic


Or perhaps:

Gel (or hybrid ballpoint) = quartz
Standard ballpoint = 1960s electronic watch
Rollerball = automatic
Fountain = Hand-wind


----------



## Molando

Nothing wrong with a rollerball.... but what it does not give you is the variety of colours (via converters and inks), variation in line width, and there is a world of quality fountain pens to discover.

the line variance is probably the largest difference.
so a rollerball puts down a line of a solid width, which is practice, but not much style to it.
fountain pens have a few different nib types.
a stub nib is normally a fraction of a mm deep, but 1.1mm wide upwards.
1.1mm to 1.5mm give a weight to your writing,
you can go wider than 1.5, it then it is hard for normal writing.

in the first image the dots on the paper are 0.5mm apart.
the writing is messy (dyslexic messy writing, which I am slowly working on', and I wanted to show how small you could write with various nibs,
if you look at the third and the 5th you can see where depending on the stroke, some parts of the line are slimmer than others, as this is a 1.5 stub.
the 6th still has that part where some areas are thicker than others, it it is much more subtle.
you can see on the 4th one that it is becoming harder to read again, and that is because the line is 1.9mm wide.
most people go for a 1.1 or 1.5 stub if using a stub.

another type of nib is the flex nib (the 1st and 2nd pens, and the second image are from my modern flex pens.
where stub nibs give you line variance just boot the shape of the nib, flex nibs give the variance by pressing down in the down strokes.

if you look at the Q in quiz you can see that for the 3rd, 4t, and 5th at the bottom left and top right of the Q the line gets thicker.
on the 1st and second, you can see that I only have it extra thickness on the bottom left by pressing down,

a flex take part a small while to get the hang of, and some of them are not the best pens to throw into a bag to be jostles around all day as they may leek.

the second image shows the sort of variance you can easily give your writing,
the second pen (FPR ultraflex) is scratchy, and I would not want to write pages with it, but for labels, quotes, and the such like it is fine.
the first pen a CH912 with FA nib and ebonite feed, is perfectly happy to write pages normally.

there are different manufacturers of nibs, and most brands of pen take one brand or another.
not all pens take all varieties of nib.

the 5th pen for instance, if you look carefully there is a break in it, as it can be screwed together to make an easy to carry pen.

nib sizes for that are extra fine, fine, medium, bold, 1.1 stub, and 1.1 stub), and when you order one, you specify which nib you want.

fountain Pens can get stupidly expensive, but they do not need to be.
the smoothest writer there is 6th pen a TWSBI Eco 1.1 stub, which was £26, which is about $35

the negative is that not all nibs/inks like writing on all papers.
if you have a juicy wet ink, and a bad quality paper, then it may seep through.

at Home I write on Rhodia paper, which is not expensive. Tomro river paper is expensive, it it makes your inks look wonderful, and there are many inks you can get that shimmer, or shine, and some that will even show different hues of colours as you write.

if you are looking for pens you can throw into a bag or pocket and be rough with, have a look for EDC fountain pens (EDC is not a brand, just short for Every Day Carry)

nothing wrong with a ballpoint, it you miss out on all this fun.


----------



## chatman

I only use fountain pens. I have two nice rollerballs I keep in the car (low maintenance), but if you’re going to pay real money for a pen, you might as well get a fountain, even though they can be quite … persnickety.


----------



## MAT4150

Both for every use.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

fountain pen! Fountain pens = manual transmission = handwind movement!

Ask yourself. even if you had 911s and ferraris, would a simple 90s miata with 5 speed keep you really happy in the roads? would daily winding a cheap hamilton khaki mechnical still keep you happy, despite you having APs and Rolexes in your watchwinders? IF answers are yes, a cheap pilot or hero fountain pen will keep you happy as owning a rollerball montblanc!


----------

